# 1340 one shot oiler aka 15 arm octopus



## Aukai (May 20, 2021)

This is my attempt at the 1 shot, I have to wait for my lathe to be back up so I can dill the gallery feed line. Each coupler has the 4mm feed line entering the oil hole in the floor of the oil tray. Won't know if it works until I pressurize it....


----------



## NCjeeper (May 20, 2021)

Interesting. I need to do something to mine also.


----------



## xr650rRider (May 21, 2021)

The oil really needs to drip thru those holes slowly, that was the reason for the gauze.  If you squirt oil in those holes, most will go straight thru like poop thru a goose.


----------



## Aukai (May 21, 2021)

From what I know the gauze is a hit and miss oiling system, and will have restrictions to certain areas, like the small oil hole in the back right rail, and to the far left edge. If a rare drip is good enough to lubricate the system, then making sure that oil is present in good quantities will be an improvement. This is not a production shop running for hours, which is were the limitations of the gauze system shows it's vulnerability, and a couple of pulls on the pump while working should not be a problem.


----------



## davidpbest (May 21, 2021)

That felt pad on my PM1340 drip tray was responsible for starving oil distribution to the bushing supporting the feed-shaft.  That lack of oil caused the feed shaft to seize up, which in turn caused the change gears to strip and break.  This incident is what led me to come up with a* my own better one-shot oiler*.  I’d much rather have too much, rather than too little oil dispensed into that Norton gearbox.  

Aukai, great job.  I switched to Mobil Vacouline 1409 oil for my one-shot since it has tackifier additives that limit the drip-off.  You can find it on eBay from BRW Techonoligies in small (expensive) quantities, or from a Mobil distributor in 5 gallons pails.  It excellent for bedways on the lathe and dovetail ways on a mill, cross slide or compound also.


----------



## Aukai (May 21, 2021)

Thank you David, I have Mobile DTE 26, my orifice holes are .063, I'm not sure how fast the bleed off will be, thank you for the heads up on the 1409.


----------



## xr650rRider (May 21, 2021)

I've had my gearbox out and disassembled 2 times now.  I had change gears with bent teeth from mis-timing engaging the half-nut.  I found the brass tubing feeding that bushing on the feed screw was plugged with gunk and paint and good thing I took it apart.  The front middle bushing tubing was about half plugged.  No amount of oiling from the top whether distribution plate or gauze drip was going to fix it.  I blew it out from the inside with shaft out.  The ball bearing hadn't been getting a lot of oil either and I packed it with some Mobil 1 synthetic grease.  2nd time I had it apart was to replace the gears I received from Taiwan, the bushings looked to be receiving oil from the drip at that time.  If you study the photo in the manual, the gauze covers the holes except for the holes that feeds those brass tubing ports and the port over the ball bearing. The photo below doesn't seem to show the oil hole for the front middle brass tubing.  I should have been more clear on "drip thru those holes slowly", I have a one-shot oiler installed now also, problem is it's fed from left hand side of that manifold.  You give it 1 shot and there is just enough oil that it comes out of about first 3 or 4 ports, if you give it a quick second shot, oil makes it all the way to right end and you get a trickle out over hole to brass tubing for feed screw bushing, I like having the gauze to at least get the largest amount of oil to saturate it and it has a chance of dripping thru all the holes.  All the other holes are just dripping oil on the gear teeth which are less critical than getting lubrication to the shaft bushings.  If you direct inject into those holes, most of the oil will be in drip pan pretty quickly and there needs to be some restriction on the ports on the left or oil might never make it to ports on right side.  You can always give it 4 or 5 shots I recon but we'd need to change the name to 4 or 5 shot oiler.


----------



## Jake P (May 21, 2021)

davidpbest said:


> I switched to Mobil Vacouline 1409 oil for my one-shot since it has tackifier additives that limit the drip-off.


David, do you happen to know what the oil is that PM sells with their machines in comparison to the 1409?


----------



## Aukai (May 21, 2021)

Thanks Rocket rider, I put oil over that last hole in the back right, and was concerned that it stayed as a puddle, then I saw it go down the drain so to speak. I will have to see how/what this oil setup delivers to even know if I'll use it.


----------



## davidpbest (May 21, 2021)

I too have had my PM1340 gearbox apart, and discovered the same clogged oil delivery tube to the bronze feed-shaft bushing, along with paint overspray inside the bushing which caused the feed-shaft to seize up.






To ensure oil is delivered disproportionately to the end of the distribution chain, and specifically over the ports that supply oil to the bushings below, I enlarged the drip points in those locations.  With one-shot, oil is delivered along the entire path and more oil gets to the bushings than down onto the gears.


----------



## davidpbest (May 21, 2021)

Jake P said:


> David, do you happen to know what the oil is that PM sells with their machines in comparison to the 1409?


I didn't buy oil from PM, so can't answer your question specifically.  The manual specifies Mobil DTE Heavy/Medium or equivalent for the headstock, carriage feed gearbox (Norton) and the apron.  _*This is the oil *_I use in the headstock and apron, and I use the Mobil Vacouline 1409 for the ways, Norton gearbox, and oiler points on the carriage and the feed/threading shaft ends.  The Vacouline 1409 is the same as *Mobil Vactra No. 2* with tackifiers added so that it stays put and doesn't run off nearly as quickly.  For the change gears, I use a spray-on lube that doesn't fling off and coat the inside of the belt/gear cover - it has a wax-like consistency and brings down the noise level of the gears considerably.  *This is the stuff*:


----------



## Jake P (May 21, 2021)

davidpbest said:


> I didn't buy oil from PM, so can't answer your question specifically.  The manual specifies Mobil DTE Heavy/Medium or equivalent for the headstock, carriage feed gearbox (Norton) and the apron.  _*This is the oil *_I use in the headstock and apron, and I use the Mobil Vacouline 1409 for the ways, Norton gearbox, and oiler points on the carriage and the feed/threading shaft ends.  The Vacouline 1409 is the same as *Mobil Vactra No. 2* with tackifiers added so that it stays put and doesn't run off nearly as quickly.  For the change gears, I use a spray-on lube that doesn't fling off and coat the inside of the belt/gear cover - it has a wax-like consistency and brings down the noise level of the gears considerably.  *This is the stuff*:
> 
> View attachment 366750


Thanks David!


----------



## xr650rRider (May 21, 2021)

I used Bel-Ray super clean motorcycle chain lube on the gears when I reassembled gearbox and on the change gears on end of input shaft.  The super clean has more teflon in it and at least on a motorcycle seems to attract less dirt.


----------



## llamatrails (May 21, 2021)

Any reason not to use felt wicks in each drip hole?  Seems like that would channel the oil to each of them.


----------



## Aukai (May 21, 2021)

The upper right has a roll pin in it I think, it looks like it has a restrictor in it.


----------



## xr650rRider (May 22, 2021)

Aukai said:


> The upper right has a roll pin in it I think, it looks like it has a restrictor in it.



That's probably the copper tubing that runs down to the bushing on the feed screw.


----------



## Aukai (May 22, 2021)

I wonder why the hole was not left open?


----------

